# If Uber CEO Cared About Its Female Drivers...



## PrettyUberDriver (Mar 3, 2017)

If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

The funny thing about Uber, is they have made it by thwarting rules. So, why wouldn't drivers ignore the carry rules? Rule number one is protecting yourself. The bonus of someone sitting in the front seat is you could use a cross-draw holster and shoot left handed. At that range just shoot from retention. 

It's more than the front seat issue, it's also people using someone else's account. You have a right to know who's getting in your car. It would be easy to mandate real names and photos and set up master accounts but Uber won't do that. Because, you're right, they don't care about any drivers, not just female drivers.


----------



## gsneaker350 (Feb 19, 2016)

I've never seen a pretty uber driver lol


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

What does sitting in front seat have to do with being female?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

gsneaker350 said:


> I've never seen a pretty uber driver lol


Oh, I have. Several.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Unfortunately Uber has a gun ban policy and may deactivate drivers who carry guns.

If I recall correctly, Arizona is not only an open carry state but also a state that allows concealed carry without a permit and permits are not hard to get there either. The permit would mainly allow you to carry in bars I think. You can always carry hidden and if you ever need your gun losing your Uber gig will be the least of your worries.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Unfortunately Uber has a gun ban policy and may deactivate drivers who carry guns.
> 
> If I recall correctly, Arizona is not only an open carry state but also a state that allows concealed carry without a permit and permits are not hard to get there either. The permit would mainly allow you to carry in bars I think. You can always carry hidden and if you ever need your gun losing your Uber gig will be the least of your worries.


No permit required here in Idaho and lots of people carry here, open and concealed . I think it makes things safer if criminals know their next victim might put a cap in their ass. We have one of the lowest crime rates in US because good people have guns.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

I would sit right behind you and smell your hair.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Men are statiscally much more likely to be assault victims. Being a driver is dangerous ....no need to make it a gender issue for special treatment


----------



## UberDood (Feb 2, 2017)

I've carried concealed every single day I've driven for Uber and I have zero intention of changing that. Uber has absolutely no right to declare MY private property a gun free zone. In my vehicle, I will carry as I please. Secured in an OWB holster, safety off, round chambered. I strongly advise ALL Uber drivers, who are legally able to, to do the same.


----------



## Herself (Feb 10, 2017)

I feel wierder if somebody sits behind me but %99.9 nice people


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Honey Badger said:


> We have one of the lowest crime rates in US because good people have guns.


And are very proficient with those guns.



UberDood said:


> In my vehicle, I will carry as I please. Secured in an OWB holster, safety off, round chambered. I strongly advise ALL Uber drivers, who are legally able to, to do the same.


I back you 100% on your statement. Just make sure that all who carry receive the proper training.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


Also a female driver. My routine:

#1 Stun gun on my person, clipped to my left hip out of pax view.

#2 Bear mace in driver's door pocket only if to be used after you have already zapped them with the stun gun and have exited the vehicle, ( with your phone for calling 911) and they recover from the zap, and are now out of the vehicle and coming for you.

#3 Don't drive in ratchet areas.

Also doesn't matter if you are a male driver or a female driver, whether it's front seat or back. Don't pick up wasted or sketchy pax. Oh and I'm told I'm cute too but I don't think that makes any difference or puts me at any more risk. Whether your a "PrettyUber Driver" or your Tore Up From the Floor Up, if someone wants to make trouble for an Uber / Lyft driver and you are their driver, you just happened to draw the short straw that day. Tomorrow it will be someone else. That's the nature of this business, so be prepared. Oh and buy a dash cam and display it so it's extremely obvious. Maybe even put a sign on your dash saying all rides are being visibly recorded. That itself may deter people from wanting to sit in the front seat.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm with Lisetti if you are afraid of someone sitting up front then you are probably in the wrong gig. 

Protect yourself or don't drive


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


Hi Prettyuberdriver,

If you can try reaching over to the back door and push it open when you pick up to let them know to get in the back seat. I do it sometimes and they hop in the back because it sounds like you have literally tried everything else...or you can become ugly that might work lol. You could also change your picture in your profile...if you look all made up in your photo replace it with one were you don't look so good just a suggestion...

Take care.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

BoboBig said:


> You could also change your picture in your profile...if you look all made up in your photo replace it with one were you don't look so good just a suggestion...


Terrible idea since Uber often makes you verify your picture when you logon to drive.

If a person wants to sit in the front seat technically they are allowed to. If you have a problem with it you probably aren't cutout for rideshare.


----------



## PrettyUberDriver (Mar 3, 2017)

I based my username on passengers' comments, "Oh you're a pretty Uber driver." I wasn't born with a silver spoon, but I did inherit nice genes. Uber is currently facing sexual harassment complaints from female employees. Then Uber CEO got caught on video acting like a jerk to an Uber partner driver. The Uber CEO is obviously unfit to implement policies to help protect Uber driver partners and employees from sexual harassment.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> I based my username on passengers' comments, "Oh you're a pretty Uber driver." I wasn't born with a silver spoon, but I did inherit nice genes. Uber is currently facing sexual harassment complaints from female employees. Then Uber CEO got caught on video acting like a jerk to an Uber partner driver. The Uber CEO is obviously unfit to implement policies to help protect Uber driver partners and employees from sexual harassment.


Yeah you signed up yesterday too. I smell a troll


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I personally feel safer with the passenger to my side than behind me. Easier to keep an eye on them.



Lissetti said:


> Don't pick up wasted or sketchy pax.


Then there might be no one to pick up!


----------



## PrettyUberDriver (Mar 3, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Yeah you signed up yesterday too. I smell a troll


I've been reading these forums since the first day of driving for Uber. I signed up yesterday to post my concern in the hopes someone at Uber Corp would see my post and implement a safer seating policy. I've read a few of your posts, if anyone's a troll here, you seem to fit that description accurately.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Terrible idea since Uber often makes you verify your picture when you logon to drive.
> 
> If a person wants to sit in the front seat technically they are allowed to. If you have a problem with it you probably aren't cutout for rideshare.


I never had to verify my picture to log on what are you talking about. And yes you can change your picture and also your nickname she could try that I think it's a ok idea not terrible...better then having no suggestions for her imo..


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I personally feel safer with the passenger to my side than behind me. Easier to keep an eye on them.
> 
> Then there might be no one to pick up!


LMAO!! Good One


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

You know after 13 years in the fare for hire business I tell everyone that tries to sit up front to sit in back.....and carrying?..yes I carry

Simply put I fought in the military for too many years for someone to tell me I can't carry in my taxi so I do.......Glock 23..40 caliber just like FBI carries....located just under my left arm (right handed).. loaded with 12 hollow points and one hollow point in chamber just in case.....

I don't care when someone tells me I'm wrong for carrying......I ask them "do you love your freedom?.......then thank a vet and shut the hell up!"


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Terrible idea since Uber often makes you verify your picture when you logon to drive.
> 
> If a person wants to sit in the front seat technically they are allowed to. If you have a problem with it you probably aren't cutout for rideshare.


I don't know how well Uber validates their picture confirmations. I uploaded an existing photo I had in my phone's storage and with certain photo editor apps, I altered the exposure in the photo to lighten eye color, skin color, and hair color. basically it's just an over-washed photo. Anyways........after all that Uber allowed me to upload that photo and keep it as my profile pic. One night they told me I was randomly selected for that photo validation. I thought for sure it wouldn't take cuz now it was 11:30 pm and very dark in my car. I snapped the photo, it came out extremely dark and looked nothing like me, and Uber apparently said "Good Job! and Thanks!" Cuz I was immediately back on line. Makes me wonder if they really do at times spy on us through our phone cameras and already knew that was me and my many looks of me. Errand-day Me, Laundry-day Me, Going-out Me, Off to School Me........I guess the only way to test this is next time they want a photo ID, upload a picture of my cat and see if they except it.

P.S I also do not have my real name on the app. Greenlight Hub let me go by my middle name since my first name is so unusual and therefore easy to Google-stalk. I just have to clarify that with the I.R.S when I file. Makes for a delayed return, but still works.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

BoboBig said:


> I never had to verify my picture to log on what are you talking about. And yes you can change your picture and also your nickname she could try that I think it's a ok idea not terrible...better then having no suggestions for her imo..


I've had to do photo verification several times in order to log on. It doesn't happen often, but it does happen.

You're right that you can change the name the pax sees, but there may be limitations to that. You just message support and they'll do it or not.


----------



## Macthedog (Mar 2, 2017)

Uber doesn't care about the drivers, they care about the money, period. The sooner we realize that the better. Your PERSEC is your business, take responsibility for it.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> I guess the only way to test this is next time they want a photo ID, upload a picture of my cat and see if they except it.


Not happening. You have to* take* the pic on their app.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


Don't listen to big goober on the guns issue. I've been carrying since day 1, when it comes to my health and safety, I'll keep protecting myself with my constitutional 2nd amend rights which trump(no pun intended) ubers stupid rules.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

gsneaker350 said:


> I've never seen a pretty uber driver lol


I've seen a cute one. She looks to be in college making side money. Wonder what her insurance rates be?


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

A note regarding pepper spray:

Buy 2 canisters that are exactly the same. Take one and play with it. Get to know the mechanisms of how it works. Know the potential spray pattern. Practice your aim.

This may seem extreme, but have a friend spray you in one eye while you cover the other. You should know how it effects you. Decontamination is easy. Lots of cool running water and stand in front of a fan.

I know I can personally fight through most law enforcement strength pepper spray. Pepper spray is one tool you can use and one you should be proficient in using if you _have a need _to use it.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


Your an independent contractor, your car your rules! Learn to be firm with the rider. Tell them unless they have 4 riders, everyone sits in the back. Sure, your ratings might suffer but I don't think it would be a lot. I have seen threads where people don't let anyone in the front seat for anything except 4 pax. Be firm and if you get deactivated for telling a few people to sit in the back, Sue Uber.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I don't know how well Uber validates their picture confirmations. I uploaded an existing photo I had in my phone's storage and with certain photo editor apps, I altered the exposure in the photo to lighten eye color, skin color, and hair color. basically it's just an over-washed photo. Anyways........after all that Uber allowed me to upload that photo and keep it as my profile pic. One night they told me I was randomly selected for that photo validation. I thought for sure it wouldn't take cuz now it was 11:30 pm and very dark in my car. I snapped the photo, it came out extremely dark and looked nothing like me, and Uber apparently said "Good Job! and Thanks!" Cuz I was immediately back on line. Makes me wonder if they really do at times spy on us through our phone cameras and already knew that was me and my many looks of me. Errand-day Me, Laundry-day Me, Going-out Me, Off to School Me........I guess the only way to test this is next time they want a photo ID, upload a picture of my cat and see if they except it.
> 
> P.S I also do not have my real name on the app. Greenlight Hub let me go by my middle name since my first name is so unusual and therefore easy to Google-stalk. I just have to clarify that with the I.R.S when I file. Makes for a delayed return, but still works.


They use facial recognition like the casinos. Has nothing to do with hair color, hair style, makeup or lighting. It's all measurements that are so precise it's scary. The only thing you can do is put on latex to change the dimensions of your face.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

BoboBig said:


> I never had to verify my picture to log on what are you talking about. And yes you can change your picture and also your nickname she could try that I think it's a ok idea not terrible...better then having no suggestions for her imo..


https://www.google.com/amp/venturebeat.com/2016/09/23/uber-selfies-security-photos-drivers/amp/


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Grahamcracker said:


> Your a contract driving, your car your rules! Learn to be firm with the rider. Tell them unless they have 4 riders, everyone sits in the back.


Most X drivers all use sub compacts. The back seats have trouble fitting 3 grade school kids much less 3 adults. If you're that paranoid about front seat passengers then you're definitely in the wrong business.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> I don't know how well Uber validates their picture confirmations. I uploaded an existing photo I had in my phone's storage and with certain photo editor apps, I altered the exposure in the photo to lighten eye color, skin color, and hair color. basically it's just an over-washed photo. Anyways........after all that Uber allowed me to upload that photo and keep it as my profile pic. One night they told me I was randomly selected for that photo validation. I thought for sure it wouldn't take cuz now it was 11:30 pm and very dark in my car. I snapped the photo, it came out extremely dark and looked nothing like me, and Uber apparently said "Good Job! and Thanks!" Cuz I was immediately back on line. Makes me wonder if they really do at times spy on us through our phone cameras and already knew that was me and my many looks of me. Errand-day Me, Laundry-day Me, Going-out Me, Off to School Me........I guess the only way to test this is next time they want a photo ID, upload a picture of my cat and see if they except it.
> 
> P.S I also do not have my real name on the app. Greenlight Hub let me go by my middle name since my first name is so unusual and therefore easy to Google-stalk. I just have to clarify that with the I.R.S when I file. Makes for a delayed return, but still works.


A volkswagen would be a perfect uber-mobile.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Most X drivers all use sub compacts. The back seats have trouble fitting 3 grade school kids much less 3 adults. If you're that paranoid about front seat passengers then you're definitely in the wrong business.


I agree with your opinion 100% but it's her car, her rules.

I think people should be licensed to have kids and pets. Some would agree and others don't.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Most X drivers all use sub compacts. The back seats have trouble fitting 3 grade school kids much less 3 adults. If you're that paranoid about front seat passengers then you're definitely in the wrong business.


I own a 13 impala now after totalling my Hyundai elantra by a deer.....regardless I tell everyone if less than 3 insurance regs state back seat


----------



## DAVINA (Mar 5, 2017)

Another extra layer of protection against the A**holes that you may have the displeasure of encountering is an onboard hidden video with audio. Its worth the $$$ to protect yourself and your reputation. And in case you encounter the overboard obnoxious clown in a rush and its your fault type on the phone, always use speaker phone anytime a rider calls you. Don't complain to Uber support (they SUCK and generally are no help at all. Very much like a robot with a minimal count of responses!) after they have complained about you, simply rate them low at the end of the ride and submit your proof. AMEN!


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

DAVINA said:


> Another extra layer of protection against the A**holes that you may have the displeasure of encountering is an onboard hidden video with audio. Its worth the $$$ to protect yourself and your reputation. And in case you encounter the overboard obnoxious clown in a rush and its your fault type on the phone, always use speaker phone anytime a rider calls you. Don't complain to Uber support (they SUCK and generally are no help at all. Very much like a robot with a minimal count of responses!) after they have complained about you, simply rate them low at the end of the ride and submit your proof. AMEN!


Not hidden. Get a dash cam, Mount it to record video and audio inside and outside and put warning stickers on each window.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

You could make yourself appear less attractive so men would be less likely to want to jump in the front seat. Or if people sit up front and refuse to talk, try sparking up a conversation to get rid of the awkwardness. I always wondered why some people who sat up front looked at their phones the whole time. I thought it would be sociable pax who wanted to talk with me. Then again, maybe Im attractive and they simply want to see me. But that can't be it because people sit up front on only 5 % of my trips.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


For the 1,000,000th time people... YOU ARE INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS

If you don't want him in the front seat, tell them to sit in the back. Make a sign, lock the door, roll down the window and tell them to sit in the back.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

drivininsac said:


> A note regarding pepper spray:
> 
> Buy 2 canisters that are exactly the same. Take one and play with it. Get to know the mechanisms of how it works. Know the potential spray pattern. Practice your aim.
> 
> ...


Forget the pepper spray, I was almost carjacked by a meth zombie, only after striking him full on in the forehead with my 9mm, did he stop climbing into my car thru the window. I would have just shot him, but the blast would have destroyed my hearing in the car, 15 min later when police showed up, they pepper sprayed him, then had to shoot hi 3 times with a 12 gauge bean bag rounds at close range to get him to drop the knife, later the cops told me I should have shot him, as he could have killed me with the knife if I had pepper spayed him. Get a snub nose 38, use it, learn to use it left handed and carry it close to your left side, away from the passenger. This incident was an eye opener for me, no one is going to protect you, you have to do it yourself.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Forget the pepper spray, I was almost carjacked by a meth zombie, only after striking him full on in the forehead with my 9mm, did he stop climbing into my car thru the window. I would have just shot him, but the blast would have destroyed my hearing in the car, 15 min later when police showed up, they pepper sprayed him, then had to shoot hi 3 times with a 12 gauge bean bag rounds at close range to get him to drop the knife, later the cops told me I should have shot him, as he could have killed me with the knife if I had pepper spayed him. Get a snub nose 38, use it, learn to use it left handed and carry it close to your left side, away from the passenger. This incident was an eye opener for me, no one is going to protect you, you have to do it yourself.


I have taken 4500 rides and my worst pax doesn't come close to this situation. Meth zombies? Are you sure he wasn't on bath salts? And I drive at many different time nights,days, afternoon,evenings. Just goes to show it only takes one crazy incident to ruin you.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Uber is an equal opportunity company.

They are willing to risk your life for 50 cents regardless of gender, race, ethnicity, or religions.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> I've been reading these forums since the first day of driving for Uber. I signed up yesterday to post my concern in the hopes someone at Uber Corp would see my post and implement a safer seating policy. I've read a few of your posts, if anyone's a troll here, you seem to fit that description accurately.


I see what you're saying, but if safety is your concern, you should probably realize that an attack from a back seat is much more dangerous than from the passenger side. When you're side by side with them, they can't strangle you, and you will see in advance if they're doing something off. If they're behind you, they might be getting a weapon out of their pocked and you will never see it coming. Think about it.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Geno71 said:


> If they're behind you, they might be getting a weapon out of their pocked and you will never see it coming. Think about it.


That's why I'm glad I'm right handed and I keep my .40 caliber beneath my left arm if someone pulls one on me they will see mine come out with a quickness.....

Reminds me of a ride I have about 5 yrs ago when ride ended I turned around told rider amount owed he said "in not paying you" I asked "what makes him think he isn't paying me?"....he opened his jacket and looked down I saw a pistol handle in his waistband.......and I pulled mine so when he looked back up he was looking down my barrel I then told him "you have absolutely no other choice. Pay me and live or go ahead and pull it,..but you won't make it".............his eyes got really wide and he handed me 2..$20's as tears came into his eyes and he couldn't get out any faster......then he just disappeared so quick I blinked my eyes and he was gone


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Not happening. You have to* take* the pic on their app.


I've never taken a pic on my app. All my pictures have been uploads from previous pictures in my phone. When you hit camera the app give you 2 options. Live pic or photo album upload. I always pic photo album upload. I've changed my pic a few times this way.


----------



## PrettyUberDriver (Mar 3, 2017)

Geno71 said:


> I see what you're saying, but if safety is your concern, you should probably realize that an attack from a back seat is much more dangerous than from the passenger side. When you're side by side with them, they can't strangle you, and you will see in advance if they're doing something off. If they're behind you, they might be getting a weapon out of their pocked and you will never see it coming. Think about it.


I watch closely in my rear view mirror. I know how to protect my self. Problem is handsy male passengers and personal questions. If they sit in the back seat, they can't reach me, and the music is too loud for a conversation. IDK what the other Uber female drivers are experiencing but these weirdos are also hopping in my front seat and their gf/wives sitting in the back seats. One woman actually had to tell her husband "don't grab the Uber driver dear," then she apologized to me. Again, a lot of this would be prevented if Uber CEO implemented a safe seating policy.


----------



## Southdiver (Jan 10, 2017)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


1: I would rather have a pax in the front seat (where I can see him) then behind me (where I cannot see him and my back is vulnerable)
2: I am a big believer in the 2nd and I do carry when I drive. With that said, I am not sure if firing a handgun in a vehicle is smart. As a matter of fact, attempting to fight with a handgun at the distance of an enclosed vehicle is a very bad situation. You are better off with a taser.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I like people to sit up front. I THANK them every time they jump in the front seat. Do you consider a guy sitting in the front instead of the back to be de facto sexual harassment? This may indeed be the wrong career for you. Of course, I'm not pretty or anything.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> I like people to sit up front. I THANK them every time they jump in the front seat. Do you consider a guy sitting in the front instead of the back to be de facto sexual harassment? This may indeed be the wrong career for you. Of course, I'm not pretty or anything.


Don't sell yourself short! At 2:00AM everyone's a PrettyUber Driver


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

gsneaker350 said:


> I've never seen a pretty uber driver lol


 In SF theres some cute chicks driving


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

OP, have you considered ASKING riders to please ride in the back seat? You could make a joke out of it, like "Could you please ride in the backseat, I'm not sure I can keep my hand to myself!" Don't do this with a drunk though, because they will be convinced you are madly in love with them.

Despite my comment above about liking pax to ride up front with me, I do prefer that young women ride in the back. The last thing I need is some BS accusation. I hardly even talk to twentysomething or younger women, because anything I say can and will be used against me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FL_Dex said:


> The funny thing about Uber, is they have made it by thwarting rules. So, why wouldn't drivers ignore the carry rules? Rule number one is protecting yourself. The bonus of someone sitting in the front seat is you could use a cross-draw holster and shoot left handed. At that range just shoot from retention.
> 
> It's more than the front seat issue, it's also people using someone else's account. You have a right to know who's getting in your car. It would be easy to mandate real names and photos and set up master accounts but Uber won't do that. Because, you're right, they don't care about any drivers, not just female drivers.


That's right !
Svrew the Rules,we were encouraged and urged to break the law by Uber in the beginning !
Remember when they used to pay good ?
When they " had our backs "?


----------



## gsneaker350 (Feb 19, 2016)

Contact support I hear they give you special treatment if your pretty. If your pretty Travis takes a private jet to you to voice your concerns.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> I've been reading these forums since the first day of driving for Uber. I signed up yesterday to post my concern in the hopes someone at Uber Corp would see my post and implement a safer seating policy. I've read a few of your posts, if anyone's a troll here, you seem to fit that description accurately.


BAM!!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't see why it's the Uber ceos job to make pax sit in the back seat. Stand up for your own self


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Yep, even though I drive a car that belongs to Uber, I'm still captain of that ship.



ChortlingCrison said:


> A volkswagen would be a perfect uber-mobile.


LOL I'm so protective of that little bug, I'd probably end up in jail if a pax mistreated it. It's a 69 and his name is Cherry Bomb. Spent 5 years restoring it. I have 87 Jetta GLI, and a 2006 GTI but Uber said I couldn't use the Jetta, ( only one 4 door) so therefore I really don't own a car,so therefore I must lease. So my Uber car is a 2016 Prius C2. Candy apple red, but then all my cars are that color.



Wardell Curry said:


> You could make yourself appear less attractive so men would be less likely to want to jump in the front seat. Or if people sit up front and refuse to talk, try sparking up a conversation to get rid of the awkwardness. I always wondered why some people who sat up front looked at their phones the whole time. I thought it would be sociable pax who wanted to talk with me. Then again, maybe Im attractive and they simply want to see me. But that can't be it because people sit up front on only 5 % of my trips.


I've had front seat pax just say they don't like riding in the back alone cuz it makes them feel like they are a little kid riding in their parents car. It's always been men who have said that and many were older than me so .......... Whatever.


----------



## MissLucy (Feb 21, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> I don't see why it's the Uber ceos job to make pax sit in the back seat. Stand up for your own self


I prefer the pax sit down!!!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Probably safer having them in the front seat where you can see, at least through peripherals, what they are up to.

If they are behind you, you have no idea what's coming.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

One of the drivers at the QRD meeting I attended said that once a front seat pax ( drunk ) reached over and grabbed his steering wheel at 60+ MPH. He said the pax ran his car onto the shoulder before he could get the car stopped. He said he then got out, went around opened the pax door, dragged him out onto the ground, and drove off ending the ride.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

What's silly is....you think this is a Uber thing. Don't want people in the front seat, tell them to sit in the back seat. It's your car. Put them where you want them.

Look, despite what you might read, this is a very safe job. However, fact is, your a woman. Even armed, against a male passenger, you are pretty much toast. That is what you have to come to grips with. Once you are past that, you will probably feel better.


----------



## Dawggirl (Feb 21, 2017)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> I watch closely in my rear view mirror. I know how to protect my self. Problem is handsy male passengers and personal questions. If they sit in the back seat, they can't reach me, and the music is too loud for a conversation. IDK what the other Uber female drivers are experiencing but these weirdos are also hopping in my front seat and their gf/wives sitting in the back seats. One woman actually had to tell her husband "don't grab the Uber driver dear," then she apologized to me. Again, a lot of this would be prevented if Uber CEO implemented a safe seating policy.


I really don't see what the issue is here. I've had more issues with female passengers than I have male passengers AND it's nice to have riders sit in front, rather than "Driving Miss Daisy" style. I think you have issues...and it's obvious you are trying to get the CEOs attention for whatever reason. As someone else mentioned, it sounds like you are a troll.



Lissetti said:


> Don't sell yourself short! At 2:00AM everyone's a PrettyUber Driver


Haha!!!


----------



## WVboyinOH (Jan 11, 2016)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


Sexist comment. I've been happily married for 30+ years. I don't really like having female pax sit in the front seat. I don't want to be falsely accused of inappropriate activity. The bottom line for ALL drivers, get a dash cam for your own safety.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

I dont mind when pax sit in the front with me. In some situations, I prefer it, rather than them sitting behind me. At least I can see what's going on and where their hands are. IMO it's easier for me to control the situation when someone is next to me rather than behind me.


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I personally feel safer with the passenger to my side than behind me. Easier to keep an eye on them.
> 
> Then there might be no one to pick up!


I agree. Easier to spray or taze someone next to you than to to try to reach over and get someone in the back seat.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I did not even read the first response to this thread. UBER does NOT care about their female drivers. Or their male drivers. Or their gay drivers. Or their Trans drivers or anyone else. If you are a driver and you don't want anyone to sit up front then slide the seat as far forward as possible and post a sticker on the passenger window that says "No riders allowed in the front seat". This is not against any Uber policy. If you show up and there are 4 pax then you simply let them know that it's OK when you have a full car. This is YOUR business. Uber clearly states that you are in independent contractor so you make the rules and you keep yourself safe and happy. It's not tough but it is something that you have to take responsibility for.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


Why don't you lock the front Pax door and leave the rest open. Carry pepper spray or something too.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Forget the pepper spray, I was almost carjacked by a meth zombie, only after striking him full on in the forehead with my 9mm, did he stop climbing into my car thru the window. I would have just shot him, but the blast would have destroyed my hearing in the car, 15 min later when police showed up, they pepper sprayed him, then had to shoot hi 3 times with a 12 gauge bean bag rounds at close range to get him to drop the knife, later the cops told me I should have shot him, as he could have killed me with the knife if I had pepper spayed him. Get a snub nose 38, use it, learn to use it left handed and carry it close to your left side, away from the passenger. This incident was an eye opener for me, no one is going to protect you, you have to do it yourself.


Why was your window open???


----------



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


I am a woman and don't mind them sitting up front. I actually feel safer.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

blackjackross said:


> I agree. Easier to spray or taze someone next to you than to to try to reach over and get someone in the back seat.


Don't you shot into the rearview mirror to get the bad guys in the back sear?


----------



## Replicant 84 (Sep 6, 2016)

Honey Badger said:


> We have one of the lowest crime rates in US because good people have guns.


Sounds like an NRA talking point.

You wanna provide a source for that?

Yer boy D Trump would disagree with your assessment, btw. Highest crime rates in years, according to him.



PrestonT said:


> I like people to sit up front. I THANK them every time they jump in the front seat. Do you consider a guy sitting in the front instead of the back to be de facto sexual harassment? This may indeed be the wrong career for you. Of course, I'm not pretty or anything.


Pretty sure she's trying to get them to sit in the back because she's had some uncomfortable experiences with male passengers sitting up front. It's all there in the original post.



Shangsta said:


> I don't see why it's the Uber ceos job to make pax sit in the back seat. Stand up for your own self


Just like every other gun-toting caveman in this thread: you're not paying attention. The overall point here is that Uber doesn't care about driver safety enough to really address the issue. I think the OP is 100% correct about that.

Btw, you guys could take a break with the whole aggrieved male BS. It's lame. Definitely not a masculine way to behave.

And another thing: pretty damn awful how many people in here are carrying in their cars with their itchy fingers on the trigger, just waiting for a reason to blast their passenger.

Indeed, maybe YOU gun nuts with your notoriously paranoid thoughts are in the wrong line of work? I dunno. I've just never thought about shooting one of my passengers. But I'm a snowflake.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

It's not Uber's responsibility to manage the inside of OP's car for her. If she can't firmly but respectfully insist that the driver sit in the back for her protection and theirs, then she shouldn't be doing this. This is a business with a lot of one on one encounters.


----------



## Replicant 84 (Sep 6, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> It's not Uber's responsibility to manage the inside of OP's car for her. If she can't firmly but respectfully insist that the driver sit in the back for her protection and theirs, then she shouldn't be doing this. This is a business with a lot of one on one encounters.


I agree. And she may very well end up deciding that rideshare driving is not for her. At the very least she probably needs to stop working the drunk hours. That would be a good start.

But the idea that Uber doesn't share some responsibility for driver safety is a bit too simplistic for me.


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


Haven't women been fighting for equal right for decades now?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Replicant 84 said:


> Pretty sure she's trying to get them to sit in the back because she's had some uncomfortable experiences with male passengers sitting up front. It's all there in the original post.


BTW, my point in posting that is that I wouldn't want Uber to publish a "no front seat unless 4 riders" rule and change the driving experience for the vast majority of drivers because of one person who wants Uber to run security for her.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

Surprised no one has mentioned this...


In addition to sliding the front passenger seat forward and putting a jacket on there, LOCK THAT DOOR. but leave the rest of the doors unlocked.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

valor said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned this...
> 
> In addition to sliding the front passenger seat forward and putting a jacket on there, LOCK THAT DOOR. but leave the rest of the doors unlocked.


I don't know of any cars that you can control locking and unlocking individual doors. If you are suggesting the back doors be always unlocked, that's an even greater safety concern than pax in the front seat.

All my doors remain locked until I'm satisfied with allowing a pax on board. There's no way, in my vehicle, to only unlock the back seats unless you are expecting the OP to reach back and manually unlock just the back seat doors every time?


----------



## noneyobusiness (Mar 8, 2017)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


Grow up. People are going to sit in the front seat. You're driving Uber. I'm a woman and I don't care which seat they get in as long as they don't touch my radio and don't mess up my car. If they are a problem pull over and kick them out. I've done it before and I'll do it again.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Honey Badger said:


> What does sitting in front seat have to do with being female?


I saw one one day at the airport lot. She was surrounded by male drivers.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I don't know of any cars that you can control locking and unlocking individual doors. If you are suggesting the back doors be always unlocked, that's an even greater safety concern than pax in the front seat.


On my Honda Civic the electronic controls on the driver door panel control all locks at once. But you can also reach over and manually lock the passenger side door.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

valor said:


> On my Honda Civic the electronic controls on the driver door panel control all locks at once. But you can also reach over and manually lock the passenger side door.


Might not be practical if the pax is waiting at the pin as you pull up and if it's a real concern by the OP, I supposed this is really the only true solution.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Honestly, though, I think it's gonna look cheesy and petty if you reach over to manually lock the front door when you arrive.


----------



## Surgeless in Seattle (Aug 30, 2015)

I hate posts like these perpetuating the myth that we need special protection as women. I guess I'm a hag because I don't have this problem and I prefer my passengers up front vs directly behind me any day that ends in an Y.

I have a personal space. A friendly pat on the arm is met with total silence and a dead stare - any "good feelings" leading to that breach of etiquette are instantly gone and all have realized they've crossed a boundary. If you don't have a mean enough look, "Keep your hands off of me." is pretty clear. Anything further and the ride is over. I don't care how uncomfortable it is. 

Clip a taser to the sheath over the leg compartment just under the steering wheel or somewhere close to where your hands would be in a normal driving position.

I call total bullshit on being able to observe a rear seat passenger via your mirror as well as watching one sitting beside you.

Passengers directly behind me freak the crap out of me and do actually make feel vulnerable. As mentioned here already, it would be damn hard to anticipate/prevent/stave off a garrote across my neck.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

First day, first thread, and five pages of answers? You go, girl!

You absolutely can insist they sit in back. You can also refuse fares who make you uncomfortable. I wish the 'cancel' menu gave you some choices here. Might help if Uber put together a "How to use our app" booklet.

I've had only wonderful customers while driving for Uber. I find it sets a welcoming, friendly tone when I invite folks to sit up front. Security? Well, up front they get to buckle up.

The worst thing I've had happen with Uber was the time a lovestruck guy asked if my husband was OK with my driving.

Contrast that to my cab driving days, when all sorts of trolls would ask / insist I provide other services, of the type associated with the Mustang Ranch. The worst offenders were other cabbies! Jackalopes.

Make yourself ugly? Get real, you nebbish! Most guys would mount a pine board if given the chance. Far better to dress and carry yourself in ways that say "respect me." It's OK to be a girl; beauty can intimidate the insecure. 

I usually dress in leggings, tunic tops, a sweater and Mary James. Comfy, casual, and classy. Come summer and it's bigshirts and camis.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


Put a baby seat in the front along with court papers labeled "child support". If you need the front seat for extra passengers throw it in the trunk. Problem solved


----------



## shdriver (Feb 25, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Put a baby seat in the front along with court papers labeled "child support". If you need the front seat for extra passengers throw it in the trunk. Problem solved


I bet some passengers find that cause for lower ratings. But that's smart.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

All I can add to this thread, is I wouldn't "want" my GF to drive for Uber. I mean, she has a mind of her own, and if she wanted to, I sure wouldn't try to stop her..... But I'd just rather she didn't. Too many creeps out there.


----------



## varyder (Mar 1, 2017)

I guess you will have a much more serious problem with Lyft CEO because he's activily encouraging people to sit on the front seat!!


----------



## Dave609 (Jul 26, 2015)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


i'm a male driver and have had drunken women sit in the front and i've tried everything you have lol,goes both ways


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> First day, first thread, and five pages of answers? You go, girl!
> 
> You absolutely can insist they sit in back. You can also refuse fares who make you uncomfortable. I wish the 'cancel' menu gave you some choices here. Might help if Uber put together a "How to use our app" booklet.
> 
> ...


Hi, do you happen to know any single pine boards?



Fishchris said:


> All I can add to this thread, is I wouldn't "want" my GF to drive for Uber. I mean, she has a mind of her own, and if she wanted to, I sure wouldn't try to stop her..... But I'd just rather she didn't. Too many creeps out there.


I suggest that you trust that your gf can handle her own, and not fret if she does choose to drive!


----------



## PrettyUberDriver (Mar 3, 2017)

WVboyinOH said:


> Sexist comment. I've been happily married for 30+ years. I don't really like having female pax sit in the front seat. I don't want to be falsely accused of inappropriate activity. The bottom line for ALL drivers, get a dash cam for your own safety.


Safety is not sexist.



Fishchris said:


> All I can add to this thread, is I wouldn't "want" my GF to drive for Uber. I mean, she has a mind of her own, and if she wanted to, I sure wouldn't try to stop her..... But I'd just rather she didn't. Too many creeps out there.


I'm in graduate school, this is short-term. I'm making sure I secure my daughter's future so she won't go through what I'm going through (handsy male Uber passengers).


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Honey Badger said:


> What does sitting in front seat have to do with being female?


Less likely to be sexually harassed all day long

Haven't you ever been obnoxiously approached by gay pax at night?

They think they're just being a playful tease, but somebody getting 'teased' all night shift long stops understanding the humor


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Less likely to be sexually harassed all day long
> 
> Haven't you ever been obnoxiously approached by gay pax at night?
> 
> They think they're just being a playful tease, but somebody getting 'teased' all night shift long stops understanding the humor


Very strange, the gay club is one of my fallback spots on weekends, and I've never had one of them make me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Southdiver (Jan 10, 2017)

Replicant 84 said:


> Just like every other gun-toting caveman in this thread
> And another thing: pretty damn awful how many people in here are carrying in their cars with their itchy fingers on the trigger, just waiting for a reason to blast their passenger.
> 
> Indeed, maybe YOU gun nuts with your notoriously paranoid thoughts are in the wrong line of work? I dunno. I've just never thought about shooting one of my passengers. But I'm a snowflake.


These comments show how ignorant you are.
Most of the people that I know who are legal firearm owners and legally carry treat a firearm the same way that most people treat airbags or fire extinguishers:
We have them. We know how they work. We hope that they work perfectly if needed. We hope that we NEVER need to use them.
670 people were killed in LA County last year. Now, we will never know how many of those might still be alive if they had the opportunity to exercise their 2nd amendment rights.
I have also never thought about shooting any of my pax. As a matter of fact, I commented that it would probably be a bad idea to get into a gunfight INSIDE the vehicle.
But keep on thinking that anyone with a firearm is a "gun nut".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


Try an S.U.V. or a mini van.
Where all seats are as roomy as the front seat.



JimKE said:


> Oh, I have. Several.


Only ugly drivers will pick HIM up . . .



varyder said:


> I guess you will have a much more serious problem with Lyft CEO because he's activily encouraging people to sit on the front seat!!


Fist Bump !



UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I did not even read the first response to this thread. UBER does NOT care about their female drivers. Or their male drivers. Or their gay drivers. Or their Trans drivers or anyone else. If you are a driver and you don't want anyone to sit up front then slide the seat as far forward as possible and post a sticker on the passenger window that says "No riders allowed in the front seat". This is not against any Uber policy. If you show up and there are 4 pax then you simply let them know that it's OK when you have a full car. This is YOUR business. Uber clearly states that you are in independent contractor so you make the rules and you keep yourself safe and happy. It's not tough but it is something that you have to take responsibility for.


Best answer.
Big yellow and black sticker on window.
Attention : no passengers up front.
As per Driver Policy.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I don't know how well Uber validates their picture confirmations. I uploaded an existing photo I had in my phone's storage and with certain photo editor apps, I altered the exposure in the photo to lighten eye color, skin color, and hair color. basically it's just an over-washed photo. Anyways........after all that Uber allowed me to upload that photo and keep it as my profile pic. One night they told me I was randomly selected for that photo validation. I thought for sure it wouldn't take cuz now it was 11:30 pm and very dark in my car. I snapped the photo, it came out extremely dark and looked nothing like me, and Uber apparently said "Good Job! and Thanks!" Cuz I was immediately back on line. Makes me wonder if they really do at times spy on us through our phone cameras and already knew that was me and my many looks of me. Errand-day Me, Laundry-day Me, Going-out Me, Off to School Me........I guess the only way to test this is next time they want a photo ID, upload a picture of my cat and see if they except it.
> 
> P.S I also do not have my real name on the app. Greenlight Hub let me go by my middle name since my first name is so unusual and therefore easy to Google-stalk. I just have to clarify that with the I.R.S when I file. Makes for a delayed return, but still works.


Yes, they personally view the phonecam video of 200K drivers. 

Actually what happens is they have a graphic algorithm that measures the proportions of your facial features. How far are your eyes apart as a ratio of the length of your face, etc. That doesn't significantly change. You could be in blackface and it will recognize you.


----------



## shdriver (Feb 25, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Yes, they personally view the phonecam video of 200K drivers.
> 
> Actually what happens is they have a graphic algorithm that measures the proportions of your facial features. How far are your eyes apart as a ratio of the length of your face, etc. That doesn't significantly change. You could be in blackface and it will recognize you.


Facebook could do it, but Uber is probably not that sophisticated for all that.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

shdriver said:


> Facebook could do it, but Uber is probably not that sophisticated for all that.


It's the same facial recognition technology.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Men are statiscally much more likely to be assault victims. Being a driver is dangerous ....no need to make it a gender issue for special treatment


Are you on drugs?

Many men, especially intoxicated men, are pigs and think the world, especially the attractive females part, is their play ground. They are more likely to make unwanted advances toward a female driver while sitting in the front than the back--easier access--closer proximity. It is a gender issue. It's a fact.

To the OP, make it your policy, whether or not Uber does, to have men sit in the back seat. If they refuse, cancel the ride and make a scene about it. Maybe carrying for protection isn't a bad idea.


----------



## Replicant 84 (Sep 6, 2016)

Southdiver said:


> These comments show how ignorant you are.
> Most of the people that I know who are legal firearm owners and legally carry treat a firearm the same way that most people treat airbags or fire extinguishers:
> We have them. We know how they work. We hope that they work perfectly if needed. We hope that we NEVER need to use them.
> 670 people were killed in LA County last year. Now, we will never know how many of those might still be alive if they had the opportunity to exercise their 2nd amendment rights.
> ...


I was referring to many of the commenters in this thread, not all gun owners. Being preoccupied with your firearm doesn't seem like a useful skill in this line of work, if you ask me. But I get that some people really love guns in general and that's usually not a problem to me.

Now I'm not saying that I follow ALL the rules, but let's not overlook the fact that it is against the rules of the Uber platform to carry a gun during a ride as a passenger or driver. That's because having a gun in the vehicle makes everyone less safe. And that is the essence of the issue with guns. It makes some folks feel safe, others it makes feel unsafe.

I'm not trying to argue for the merits of that policy, nor am I trying to take anyone's guns away. My main point is that most issues that arise during a ride can be solved with words long before there's ever any need to draw a weapon.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Have you tried smearing a mixture of rotten banana and peanut butter on the front passenger door handle?



Replicant 84 said:


> That's because having a gun in the vehicle makes everyone less safe..


That is open to debate.



Replicant 84 said:


> My main point is that most issues that arise during a ride can be solved with words long before there's ever any need to draw a weapon.


I cant agree more. A gun is a weapon of last resort, when you are out of options. Take the driver who recently pulled a gun on passengers who wouldn't exit his vehicle. He asked them to leave because they were smoking pot.
He obviously (from what we know) was not in need of his gun. He was being inconvenienced, his life was not in peril.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey now I'm NO fun nut but I will say this everybody says "my 2nd amendment rights"....actually that's an NRA saying because the WHOLE 2nd amendment states "a right to bear arms in a well regulated militia".......but that's neither here nor there the way I see it is this I fought for too many years in this great country for me to be able to carry so I do I carry because I can am legally able and a Marine we have a saying "you can have my weapon when you pry it from my cold dead hands"

I also have only had to pull it 1 time in 13 years like I said in my original response and that time I felt it necessary. Most of the time my calm cool talking stops all other bs from going further


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

shiftydrake said:


> WHOLE 2nd amendment states "a right to bear arms in a well regulated militia".


A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.

Who's right. In every other case in the bill of rights, the people is us individuals. The 2nd is no different.
It does not say the right of a militia.

/Rant off


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I never ranted I just stated somethin about the amendment wasn't trying to start an argument just speaking in general I also said that what I said was neither here nor there just talk......I carry I also said that as well


#wasntranting


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Oh, no problem. I was the one with the (small) rant. You were fine


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


I'd actually prefer them to sit in the front were I can see their hands and focus on their every move.Its too easy to overpower someone from behind.I actually found a huge sodium chloride syringe in my back seat when I was cleaning my car this AM.Wtf?!!! What if? I don't even want think in that direction.I'm constantly watching male pax from my rear view and only relax when they are in the front passenger seat or are with a female.This gig blows


----------



## jothopo (Jan 21, 2017)

I didn't read through all this crap, sorry if I repeat something.

1. Simply tell the rider that you don't allow riders in the front seat.

2. I always carry. Sorry not sorry, Uber.

3. I saw someone say they carry safety off with a round chambered. This, while it may make it easier to fire quickly, is dangerous and should not be done, especially while driving a car. Just go on Youtube and look at all the morons who have shot themselves while drawing.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


Nope, my car my rules. If I want you to sit in the back, you have to sit in the back.

Look, a lot of drivers actually like having their pax sitting in the front seat, it makes them more comfortable and what makes you think that you can't be attacked by a person who is sitting right behind you?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats...


If Uber mandated where a passenger could sit in your car, they would be exhibiting 'employer' control. 
And that's not going to happen.
It's your car - you determine where paxs can sit.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

When will all of you realize that UBER doesn't care about any of their DRIVERS if they did they would raise the fares for the CHEAP FRUGAL
riders . They (PAX) don't know what a good deal UBER is, it is cheap public transportation competing with Buses & subway systems. Lets see how much $$$ money UBER loses this 1/4 and perhaps they will raise the fares , so their drivers can make a living , but I wouldn't bet on that,. I do think when they go public the stock will be a great SHORT


----------



## Brian Rasmussen (Feb 14, 2017)

I know in the state of IN an employer may not prohibit an employee from having a firearm in their personal vehicle, also they can not require you to disclose if you have a weapon. ... I think uber at least in IN would have a hard time enforcing this policy. ... IMO my safety trumps their policy.... as long as it is concealed they will never know. ..


----------



## EnjoyEnJan (May 18, 2016)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> I hate posts like these perpetuating the myth that we need special protection as women. I guess I'm a hag because I don't have this problem and I prefer my passengers up front vs directly behind me any day that ends in an Y.
> 
> I have a personal space. A friendly pat on the arm is met with total silence and a dead stare - any "good feelings" leading to that breach of etiquette are instantly gone and all have realized they've crossed a boundary. If you don't have a mean enough look, "Keep your hands off of me." is pretty clear. Anything further and the ride is over. I don't care how uncomfortable it is.
> 
> ...


The more any group wants special privileges the more there will be inequality. We are people.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


Like you, I strongly prefer my pax in the back seat. Even though only an UberX, I prefer my car to have an aura of calm professionality rather than us being all buddy-buddy. Putting pax in the front seat elevates them to buddy-buddy status, and eventually they'll start asking to play with the radio!

You might consider trying what I do:

Roll up with the doors locked and the windows up, pulling up until your rear curbside door is even with or just past them. Then roll down the rear curbside window only, to ask them their password (name). They will automatically come closer to the open rear window to hear what your saying, and to respond. When you acknowledge them and welcome them inside, unlock the doors and their hand will automatically reach for the rear door handle where they're already standing!

In this way over my 400+ rides, I don't recall ever having had solo or duo pax automatically hop in the front seat. I did have two separate solo pax on different rides ask to sit up front. One was a petite solo female who said it was her preference, and the other was a twenty-something guy who wanted more room to work on his laptop. Since both asked politely, I let them. Unfortunately though, with 3+ pax situations there's little convenient choice in my small car but to have a front seat pax.

But if your talking to them through your front pass side window for their password, or simply unlocking all your doors without or before the password, you might be giving them the impression (subconscious or not) to hop right in wherever they'd like!

I'm blown away by how many pax - some not even mine - quickly yank on my door handles like they own the car! But finding the doors locked, and me speaking to them through the rear window, quickly calms them down.

Good luck!


----------



## mkxr (Jul 1, 2016)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


There are times I get passengers in the front, it's easier to chat, and that's usually the case, and some made a good point that the front seat is generally safer, because of more airbags (or the only airbag, if you talk about older cars).

just out of curiosity, how much and how often do you get tipped?


----------



## Apu (Feb 22, 2017)

WAA WAA!

Too bad toots that's life! Think the world should adjust to make you comfortable? 

NEWS FLASH! There are differences between men and women, if you are not comfortable giving drunk men rides at night, it is not the worlds responsibility to make it comfy.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> I don't know how well Uber validates their picture confirmations. I uploaded an existing photo I had in my phone's storage and with certain photo editor apps, I altered the exposure in the photo to lighten eye color, skin color, and hair color. basically it's just an over-washed photo. Anyways........after all that Uber allowed me to upload that photo and keep it as my profile pic. One night they told me I was randomly selected for that photo validation. I thought for sure it wouldn't take cuz now it was 11:30 pm and very dark in my car. I snapped the photo, it came out extremely dark and looked nothing like me, and Uber apparently said "Good Job! and Thanks!" Cuz I was immediately back on line. Makes me wonder if they really do at times spy on us through our phone cameras and already knew that was me and my many looks of me. Errand-day Me, Laundry-day Me, Going-out Me, Off to School Me........I guess the only way to test this is next time they want a photo ID, upload a picture of my cat and see if they except it.
> 
> P.S I also do not have my real name on the app. Greenlight Hub let me go by my middle name since my first name is so unusual and therefore easy to Google-stalk. I just have to clarify that with the I.R.S when I file. Makes for a delayed return, but still works.


It doesn't work off of the things on your face that can be easily changed. People wear makeup, we change our hairstyles comma we wear colored contacts, or get new glasses.

My guess is that their computer, not a person, is using the same however-many-point-check facial recognition system that law enforcement uses. It's fairly common now, and not that hard for a company like Uber to get and use. Especially since it doesn't actually require human eyes.

That's the thing that has to be remembered about Uber. They want it to be an entirely automated system, because then they don't have to pay actual people. Just shut up and stick your card in the machine and be happy with whatever you get. That is their motto for drivers and paxes.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

gsneaker350 said:


> I've never seen a pretty uber driver lol


They're the gals wearing the low cut tops to help drag the $$$ tips out of their drunk passengers. Then they complain about being treated as sex objects, even though the dress like a high-class hooker. ;-)



Honey Badger said:


> No permit required here in Idaho and lots of people carry here, open and concealed . I think it makes things safer if criminals know their next victim might put a cap in their ass. We have one of the lowest crime rates in US because good people have guns.


What open carry does is make the fool bragging about being armed (why else would one open carry?) become the first target.

I don't want ANYONE to know I'm armed. Why would I want to give up the element of surprise?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Tenderloin said:


> In SF theres some cute chicks driving


You sure they're chicks? Hard telling these days. 



Uruber said:


> Haven't women been fighting for equal right for decades now?


Yet it took less than 8 years for Obama to take everyone's firearms away. ;-) Oops.....NRA talking point that never happened, nor was ever attempted.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Very strange, the gay club is one of my fallback spots on weekends, and I've never had one of them make me feel uncomfortable.


I can put up with it, easy... But if nearly EVERY drunk dude was like that --- likely how it goes for pretty female drivers --- I'd start losing it eventually


----------



## JimPimmers (Feb 17, 2017)

Drive with a few items that you can keep in your front seat area. A jacket, backpack and perhaps a clip board or notebook. Don't make the front seat area a complete mess or something that's going to be a real pain to move when you have multiple riders and somebody does need to sit up front. When it's just one person though it will pretty much take care of making the back seat the best option along with telling them can you please sit in the back so I don't have to rearrange my belongings. Anyone will think nothing of sitting on a coat or throwing it to the side to get in. Multiple items is just a visual hassle and direct them to the back.


----------



## jothopo (Jan 21, 2017)

It's actually better for you that they sit in the front anyway. You can keep a better eye on them and you can get to them easier if you need to defend yourself. If I was a helpless little girl afraid of the big bad drunk men I'd prefer them to sit in front.


----------



## UberMazda6 (Feb 5, 2017)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


There are a few ways to tackle this situation: First you can work on the lock for the front passenger door to be able to be opened only from inside. This would be the best possible solution. IF you did this full time, investing in a camera, etc is also a great solution. Furthermore, I bet if you were to invest money and installed a shield between you and back seats, like in yellow cabs, Uber would not be able to give you problems. If you took Uber to court over this , you'd win. 
Second, if you want to carry concealed, by all means do it. Uber is not going to know until you actually had to unfortunately use it. And then Uber will be the least of your worries at that point. I STRONGLY suggest use other means of deterrence such as pepper spray, stun guns etc before using a lethal weapon. That is when your life is really in danger.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

It doesn't matter if you're male or female... If you're worried about people sitting in your front seat, maybe you're in the wrong line of work.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> They're the gals wearing the low cut tops to help drag the $$$ tips out of their drunk passengers. Then they complain about being treated as sex objects, even though the dress like a high-class hooker. ;-)


Puh-LEEZ!

I could wear a full nun's habit and look like an ugly troll and the drink guys would still make a pass when I'm driving them home from the bar and they don't have a woman with them... why?

Because they're drunk and leaving the bar without a woman. It's a pathetic, last ditch effort to get a woman to go home with them and do something with them that they're probably too drunk to be able to do, even with the help of a little blue pill.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Puh-LEEZ!
> 
> I could wear a full nun's habit and look like an ugly troll and the drink guys would still make a pass when I'm driving them home from the bar and they don't have a woman with them... why?
> 
> Because they're drunk and leaving the bar without a woman. It's a pathetic, last ditch effort to get a woman to go home with them and do something with them that they're probably too drunk to be able to do, even with the help of a little blue pill.


So you think dressing like a Nun will get you the same attention and number of tips as a gal who dresses trashy? Dream on. Drunk girls are just as bad when it comes to making bad decisions. But women dress provocative for ONE reason; attention. Not that I mind. But just don't complain when you get it from a drunk guy or 100% sober dude.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Nuns are hot.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> So you think dressing like a Nun will get you the same attention and number of tips as a gal who dresses trashy? Dream on. Drunk girls are just as bad when it comes to making bad decisions. But women dress provocative for ONE reason; attention. Not that I mind. But just don't complain when you get it from a drunk guy or 100% sober dude.


I dress pretty conservatively, and I'm no 20-something. Not a single evening shift goes by that I don't get, at the very least, flirted with.

I'm not complaining about that at all. Just being realistic. If I think I can banter back without it getting out of hand, I have some fun with that. If he crosses a line, I politely, but firmly, tell him that. If he persists (no one has), he'll be put out of the car. If he gets handsy, he'll get the business end of any number of defensive tools I have at my disposal, and find out what a certain amount of my misspent youth running around Newark, NJ streets taught me.

IMO, though, nearly every situation can be either avoided or diffused.

And, in the end, so long as no one actually gets hurt, bad rides make for great stories.


----------



## jothopo (Jan 21, 2017)

You know we are in a sad state of PC when it is considered rude to flirt with an attractive woman. Thank God i'm married.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

How the hell did this make the front page? Just keep the front locked and drive off after cancelling the trip if the pax insists on sitting up front.


----------



## whattaman (Mar 9, 2017)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


You should not discriminate anyone by gender/sex. Male drivers also don't like drunk people sitting in the car. 


Lissetti said:


> gun on my person, clipped to my left hip out of pax view.
> 
> #2 Bear mace in driver's door pocket only if to be used after you have already zapped them with the stun gun and have exited the vehicle, ( with your phone for calling 911) and they recover from


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


I would be even more terrified about a drunk male pax in the back if I was a girl. Can't tell what he will do. Granted, if I was a chick, I WOULD NOT UBERR!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> I would be even more terrified about a drunk male pax in the back if I was a girl. Can't tell what he will do. Granted, if I was a chick, I WOULD NOT UBERR!


Not all men like females, you know... male drivers are at some risk, too...

Just sayin'.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

This isn't about safety. It's about a female annoyed by many males. I find them annoying too. It's just also annoying when people try to make something more important by calling it safety or security when it's something else. All seats are about equally dangerous (it's not just the back, it's not just the front), so Uber should have a no rider policy so we can be safe.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Not all men like females, you know... male drivers are at some risk, too...
> 
> Just sayin'.


Very true! I think some male pax grabbed some male deivers junk and got arrested so there is a risk for everyone.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

The safety issues I believe the OP is trying to minimize by requiring male riders to sit in the back is the intimate factor. Sitting side by side is more personal than a rider in the back seat.

When I was a new driver, I found it odd when a female riding by herself would hop in the front seat. Now, I don't care, I just drive.

I don't think most riders hop in an Uber with the intent to do harm, if they were, it would hardly matter where they sit.

I believe the type of safety issues the OP is trying to protect herself from based on the issue she describes (handsy riders and personal conversations) would be greatly reduced by maintaining personal space and requiring riders to sit in the back.

No one here can know what's going through the mind of every sexually frustrated drunk person. The objective of the OP's solution is to DETER and MINIMIZE the escalation (not prevent, because it doesn't prevent anything) of mixed messages in the mind of a drunken horny person. It's a subtle solution to reduce the comfort level in the cab of a vehicle, so ideally it minimizes a potential situation from escalating.

My question to the OP, do you think Uber saying "males have to sit in the back seat" will stop a drunk male from trying to sit in the front seat? I don't. Whether it's Uber's rule or your personal rule, it's something you will have to enforce yourself regardless. So, get over your fears and enforce your rules.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Replicant 84 said:


> Btw, you guys could take a break with the whole aggrieved male BS. It's lame. Definitely not a masculine way to behave.


LOL. Stop trying to get laid on the Internet with the "come on guys, leave the pretty lady alone" act


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> The safety issues I believe the OP is trying to minimize by requiring male riders to sit in the back is the intimate factor. Sitting side by side is more personal than a rider in the back seat.
> 
> When I was a new driver, I found it odd when a female riding by herself would hop in the front seat. Now, I don't care, I just drive.
> 
> ...


Yep, just like other things in life: Develop your rules and stick with them unless there's good reason not to.

The bolded in your post could easily be enforced in most instances, by stating: 
_
"I prefer my passengers sit in the rear"
_
If a pax won't cooperate before the ride, do you really want to take them on a ride ride? Particularly if they've been drinking?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I don't even worry about the front seat or back seat as a safety issue too much. As others have stated realistically speaking the safety issue is the same, it all depends on the form of attack that the would-be attacker wants to take. It's more about personal space for me. I like meeting people, but I don't necessarily want them to be 3 inches from me right away. It can also be a Vibe thing. Some people you just don't mind, and some you just would rather not have sitting right next to you. It's definitely one of those situations where it's my car, my rules.

On this note comma I had a drunken female passenger practically demanding to be allowed to sit in the front seat. She tried to claim that Uber rule said I had to let her. I pointed out that if she had three friends that wanted to travel with her that's certainly one of them or she could sit in the front seat. But other than that she could get in the back or she could call another Uber.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

lesh11 said:


> Nuns are hot.


It's because they are over dressed.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Y'all realize OP is Uberdooper, right?


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

I've been touched and groped from the side and behind, from women and men. And I'm a guy. So it's not a gender thing as much as it is a job hazard. I just report when it happens and let Uber deal with the riders.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey after 13 years I actually PREFER to be groped by an attractive female from the back seat...to me means she is really interested cuz she had to reach out more! 

Reminds me of Mardi Grad I picked up 3 attractive females from K.C. going to Mardi Gras in Soulard area ( 2nd biggest Mardi Gras celebration in U.S. here in St Louis)...they actually shut down and blockade and barricade part of St Louis just south of downtown but anyway I pick up these 3 smokin hot females not far from my own home take them to Soulard neighborhood for a $70 fare including tip the most hot one sits up front (was fine cuz more than 2 pax)..anyway they wanted my phone # so they could call me for ride back home..

Later that day at about 7 pm they called wanted a ride back so I go pick them up and the most hot one comes out first and says I'm sitting up front with the driver and I was thinking goody...goody... And on the way back we were talking she's new to st louis and she is flirting hard core kept touching my arm while driving..

Took everything I had to keep professional and not flirt back but when dropped off she said "I got your # you will hear from me again" and this beautiful lady smiled at me.......made me smile the rest of the night and this time I was handed 4 $20's for the fare. Was a GREAT trip by far!!!!


----------



## CoolAnt (Feb 2, 2017)

Here in Australia at least, sitting in the front is expected. People who sit in the back are considered rude and stuck up.


----------



## LyftLadySac (Aug 7, 2016)

There is plenty of men, esp when drunk that are just animals. That is the way they are wired. Don't drive at night. That's why I don't. And yes, get a stun gun. I have one from Damsel in Distress. Plus avoid rachet areas like the one gal said. I've dropped in a questionable area and went offline while I hopped on the freeway to go elsewhere. Otherwise, being a driver may not be the right option for you. There is no way to make the front seat off limits since we use our personal cars. Honestly, I would not have done this job when I was younger nor would I let my daughter do it!


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Prominently display in your car with the caption, "Last guy who tried something I didn't like."










Downside is that it "may" affect your tips


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Not happening. You have to* take* the pic on their app.


What's your point? I have to drive home or meet my boyfriend to log in and log back in through his iPad to submit verification photo since the photo button never works on Uber's request for submission through my IPhone.

How does that verify it's me driving? For all they know, I just went and met me and asked her to submit a picture. And I make it a point to submit horrible pictures of me that HOPEFULLY look nothing like my driving photo which is fairly nice, since I'm incredibly annoyed to have to stop driving to go use someone else's device.


----------



## CherylC (Dec 5, 2016)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


I keep a bunch of stuff on my passenger seat, with no attempt to clear it. They get the message and hop in the backseat. 4 pax, I throw my stuff in the trunk.


----------



## diehard88 (Dec 2, 2016)

They ja


UberDood said:


> I've carried concealed every single day I've driven for Uber and I have zero intention of changing that. Uber has absolutely no right to declare MY private property a gun free zone. In my vehicle, I will carry as I please. Secured in an OWB holster, safety off, round chambered. I strongly advise ALL Uber drivers, who are legally able to, to do the same.


I fully agree. On the other hand, "uba" has the right, or power, to disconnect you.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

I sorry but I am canceling this ride unless you get in the back seat.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

OK I know it's really late in the thread, but I'm just wondering is there some data that shows that there's really a high percentage of attacks on female drivers? I mean I hear about an attack or two on male drivers here and there, but primarily when I Google Uber driver attacks, I see all sorts of stories about the Uber DRIVER attacking his pax. One was even an Uber Serial Killer.  ......Uber Serial Killer LMAO.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> OK I know it's really late in the thread, but I'm just wondering is there some data that shows that there's really a high percentage of attacks on female drivers? I mean I hear about an attack or two on male drivers here and there, but primarily when I Google Uber driver attacks, I see all sorts of stories about the Uber DRIVER attacking his pax. One was even an Uber Serial Killer.  ......Uber Serial Killer LMAO.


It's a new service.


----------



## newubernoob007 (Dec 5, 2016)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


If you really are pretty, i suggest you find a better paying gig. This gig doesn't pay enough for the dangers and crap ppl take. Pretty girls can find better jobs, the world we live in. My wife is pretty imo and agrees.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

shiftydrake said:


> Hey after 13 years I actually PREFER to be groped by an attractive female from the back seat...to me means she is really interested cuz she had to reach out more!
> 
> Reminds me of Mardi Grad I picked up 3 attractive females from K.C. going to Mardi Gras in Soulard area ( 2nd biggest Mardi Gras celebration in U.S. here in St Louis)...they actually shut down and blockade and barricade part of St Louis just south of downtown but anyway I pick up these 3 smokin hot females not far from my own home take them to Soulard neighborhood for a $70 fare including tip the most hot one sits up front (was fine cuz more than 2 pax)..anyway they wanted my phone # so they could call me for ride back home..
> 
> ...


And she laughed all the way home with her friends because she never called you.

Personally I've been in the limousine business for almost two decades I can't stand when somebody sits next to me in the front seat I feel cramped. 9 out of 10 times they don't speak which is even creepier. This entire rideshare concept is flawed. They would have you believe you're just picking up someone thumbing on the road like we used to back in the innocent sixties and seventies. Again 9 out of 10 times it's some entitled asshat Millennial dude stares at his cell phone like a child and then can't wait to tap that one star after he gets out because you have displeased his majesty. In the back seat where you belong people. Enjoy the ride stop asking me stupid questions about my life I don't want to know about yours.


----------



## warren lanphier (Mar 10, 2017)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


As a former law enforcement officer I prefer when all passengers are next to me unless their in handcuffs. It gives me the willies when I have people behind me.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

warren lanphier said:


> As a former law enforcement officer I prefer when all passengers are next to me. It gives me the willies when I have people behind me.


I call BS. As a cop you always had perps behind you usually cuffed and behind bulletproof glass. When did anybody sit next to you unless it was your partner? Or maybe that hooker you cut a deal with. Just kidding.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I've stopped allowing anyone to sit in the front passenger seat. If they can't all sit in the back then I'll cancel the ride and click on "do not charge passenger". It's my car. If I can turn down drunks , not allow people to smoke in my car, refuse to drive minors without an adult, and decide whether or not a child should be in a child restraint seat, then I believe I can keep the front seat empty.

UBER bends over backwards insisting that we are not employees of the company. Fine! This independent contractor has amended his contract a tiny bit!


----------



## warren lanphier (Mar 10, 2017)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> I call BS. As a cop you always had perps behind you usually cuffed and behind bulletproof glass. When did anybody sit next to you unless it was your partner? Or maybe that hooker you cut a deal with. Just kidding.


In cuffs is the preference. It drives my wife nuts I literally have anxiety if I get seated in a restaurant with my back to people. Your right though I should have elaborated.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> OP, have you considered ASKING riders to please ride in the back seat? You could make a joke out of it, like "Could you please ride in the backseat, I'm not sure I can keep my hand to myself!" Don't do this with a drunk though, because they will be convinced you are madly in love with them.
> 
> _Despite my comment above about liking pax to ride up front with me, I do prefer that young women ride in the back. The last thing I need is some BS accusation. I hardly even talk to twentysomething or younger women, because anything I say can and will be used against me._




Ha! My sentiments exactly. I had a woman sitting in the front passenger seat with her laptop on her lap. I needed to lower the heat but the temperature control was 1 inch from her left thigh.... I opened my window instead! This was the last time I allowed anyone to sit up front. To add insult to injury she and her 3 little entitled executive friends all had suitcases with them... 4 people talking about their trip to the Caribbean, sharing a $8 ride from the Bridgeport train station to Milford, and they gave me a 1* for not being "professional". You better believe that I shall NEVER drive that happy quartet anywhere ever again!


----------



## heyimjason (Nov 27, 2015)

Just to toss in my 2 cents:
1. The driver's sex is irrelevant.
2. I prefer people to sit next to me rather than behind me.
3. Put a box or a case of water in your passenger seat if it's a big deal. Nobody's going to ask you to move it.

Side note: about a third of the solo riders that want to sit in the front ask me first.


----------



## Khota (Dec 30, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Terrible idea since Uber often makes you verify your picture when you logon to drive.
> 
> If a person wants to sit in the front seat technically they are allowed to. If you have a problem with it you probably aren't cutout for rideshare.


Who says that they are allowed to? I don't like people in my front seat, the vast majority of the time. It's my car, if I pick you up and tell you to get in the back seat, you're getting in the back seat.



Trafficat said:


> I personally feel safer with the passenger to my side than behind me. Easier to keep an eye on them.
> 
> Then there might be no one to pick up!


You might feel safer, but there are other things to take into account. For example,I have had some very smelly PAX get into my car (I created a dedicated thread on this). Now, if someone is stinking, do you want them right next to you, up in your face? I sure don't.



Happyhead said:


> I dont mind when pax sit in the front with me. In some situations, I prefer it, rather than them sitting behind me. At least I can see what's going on and where their hands are. IMO it's easier for me to control the situation when someone is next to me rather than behind me.


It won't be so easy for you to control it, when someone grabs your steering wheel...



PrestonT said:


> It's not Uber's responsibility to manage the inside of OP's car for her. If she can't firmly but respectfully insist that the driver sit in the back for her protection and theirs, then she shouldn't be doing this. This is a business with a lot of one on one encounters.


I'm going to have to agree with this. PrettyUberDriver (Btw, I'm pretty too), anyway, if you don't want someone to ride in the front seat, you need to not let someone ride in the front seat. It's simple. There are many ways to get this requirement across, as previously mentioned on this thread. The easy way out is just have a sticker made for the passenger side window and you don't even have to say anything. Also, just keep that door locked; that's simple too. It is YOUR car, Uber does not need to step in and handle this for you. You are not a child, you are a grown woman that is capable of handling this herself. You do kind of seem like a troll, to be honest.



PrestonT said:


> Yes, they personally view the phonecam video of 200K drivers.
> 
> Actually what happens is they have a graphic algorithm that measures the proportions of your facial features. How far are your eyes apart as a ratio of the length of your face, etc. That doesn't significantly change. You could be in blackface and it will recognize you.


Blackface?? Watch the racist comments or don't post. Thank you.



shiftydrake said:


> Hey now I'm NO fun nut but I will say this everybody says "my 2nd amendment rights"....actually that's an NRA saying because the WHOLE 2nd amendment states "a right to bear arms in a well regulated militia".......but that's neither here nor there the way I see it is this I fought for too many years in this great country for me to be able to carry so I do I carry because I can am legally able and a Marine we have a saying "you can have my weapon when you pry it from my cold dead hands"
> 
> I also have only had to pull it 1 time in 13 years like I said in my original response and that time I felt it necessary. Most of the time my calm cool talking stops all other bs from going further


I'm sorry, but you pulled a gun on someone because they said that they weren't going to pay you for the ride. And you felt that that qualifies as "necessary"??


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Khota said:


> I'm sorry, but you pulled a gun on someone because they said that they weren't going to pay you for the ride. And you felt that that qualifies as "necessary"??


Wrong apparently you didn't actually read my entire post he opened up his jacket and looked down at the pistol he had tucked into his waist band and in that instance he was threatening my life so that is when I pulled mine not because he didn't pay because that was life threatening.... Yes that was necessary......again your quote of me was WRONG


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Khota said:


> Who says that they are allowed to? I don't like people in my front seat, the vast majority of the time. It's my car, if I pick you up and tell you to get in the back seat, you're getting in the back seat.


Uber tells them they can sit up front if they want. You are free to tell them no, but it's not like it's some egregious crime.


----------



## Khota (Dec 30, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Uber tells them they can sit up front if they want. You are free to tell them no, but it's not like it's some egregious crime.


I don't care if it's a crime or not, if I don't want 'em in my front seat, they're not sitting there. Period.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

newubernoob007 said:


> My wife is pretty imo ...


Pics? So we can help you make sure.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

luvgurl22 said:


> I'd actually prefer them to sit in the front were I can see their hands and focus on their every move.Its too easy to overpower someone from behind.I actually found a huge sodium chloride syringe in my back seat when I was cleaning my car this AM.Wtf?!!! What if? I don't even want think in that direction.I'm constantly watching male pax from my rear view and only relax when they are in the front passenger seat or are with a female.This gig blows


How did you know it was sodium chloride?



jothopo said:


> You know we are in a sad state of PC when it is considered rude to flirt with an attractive woman. Thank God i'm married.


When you're drunk the line between flirting and harassing becomes pretty thin.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

If I Remember correctly, sodium chloride is just a salt water solution that doctors will give to a patient through an IV. I had it when I was in the hospital for pneumonia and I was really dehydrated. Since it's just a simple salt water solution you can buy it at some pharmacies and even veterinarian supply stores. Perhaps the pax had just got out of the hospital and they gave him a few bags to take with him, or maybe he had a sick horse.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How did you know it was sodium chloride?
> 
> When you're drunk the line between flirting and harassing becomes pretty thin.


There was a sticker on it



Lissetti said:


> If I Remember correctly, sodium chloride is just a salt water solution that doctors will give to a patient through an IV. I had it when I was in the hospital for pneumonia and I was really dehydrated. Since it's just a simple salt water solution you can buy it at some pharmacies and even veterinarian supply stores. Perhaps the pax had just got out of the hospital and they gave him a few bags to take with him, or maybe he had a sick horse.





luvgurl22 said:


> There was a sticker on it


It can be harmful if injected directly into the body without proper medical observation and also the needle and syringe were gigantic so it could have been used as a weapon.It was open in the corner of the seat.Who carries a huge unopened syringe around? I've also found a scalpel and switchblade before too


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> There was a sticker on it
> 
> It can be harmful if injected directly into the body without proper medical observation and also the needle and syringe were gigantic so it could have been used as a weapon.It was open in the corner of the seat.Who carries a huge unopened syringe around? I've also found a scalpel and switchblade before too


Wow, ....yeah I just looked at where your from. So the meds for a horse are unlikely, but still it could have been for another animal. BTW did these pax come from the Dubois triangle area? I wouldn't be too worried then. Clumsy medical staff dropping things. The Mission District. Oh no!


----------



## Ubergrindbeast (Mar 13, 2017)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


Just tell them what you want. Be an adult hints don't works tell them what you want communication is key, or just lock your front door and they'll have no choice but to sit in the back. But please women of all ages stop this passive aggressive behavior of hints, lol grow up


----------



## CrimzonFiasco (Nov 25, 2016)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


I tell them to get in the back no problem. And I still carry my gun despite Ubers rules. With a dash cam. It's your car so you have to do what makes you feel safe.


----------



## GoGo Girl (Mar 6, 2017)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


Girl, I'd rather have them in the front seat, rather than behind me. You're at a great disadvantage if they're behind you and they have bad intentions, IMO.


----------



## Ubingdowntown (Feb 25, 2017)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> I based my username on passengers' comments, "Oh you're a pretty Uber driver." I wasn't born with a silver spoon, but I did inherit nice genes. Uber is currently facing sexual harassment complaints from female employees. Then Uber CEO got caught on video acting like a jerk to an Uber partner driver. The Uber CEO is obviously unfit to implement policies to help protect Uber driver partners and employees from sexual harassment.


Prove it. Your not hot till we say you are


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ubingdowntown said:


> Prove it. Your not hot till we say you are


Which of the people in this gorum constitute your "we", and what qualifies them to judge? How hot are they, that they can judge? Who will do that judging?


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

I hate when pax sit behind me.


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


You can be attacked anywhere regardless of your age race religion or gender. This is ridiculous. Build yourself a cage if you're so concerned. Or better yet stay inside and start collecting newspapers and stray cats.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

No need to start another movement, nobody is forcing you to uber either, thats how they set up the company. You want them to implement rules for women, then its gonna cost them money, they will lose passengers who feel they are told they cannot ride in the front. Which costs them money, so then men and women (who dont complain) will take another cut in fares. Either quit uber, or just get on with it.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

I wish women would want to have to do something with me by the mere fact I was a male, even as they are the majority on earth.

It's your fault for being hot.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ubingdowntown said:


> Like you matter snowflake move on your not cool enough, says me.


Hahaha!

You're funny!


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> You're funny!


Snowflakes are pretty.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

Just quit? its a shitty job.

Or stop working nights.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Ok.not reading all of this. Protect yourself, your family, your neighbors. It is your right, it is your duty. Police only take reports after it went down.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


Yeah, I feel for ya. If I were a gal, i'd work days or not later than 10pm, for sure. And, put briefcase and lots of stuff in the front seat.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


You're not female, you're not male, what u are: "*Non-employee Independent Contractor". *

If u feel unable to do the job, you are free not to login to the drivers app. Or
chose times that are not associated with inebriated passengers.

The best option is to secure gainful employment


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

I noticed driving in Philadelphia-PA for a while almost all customers would get into the back of the car now in Pittsburgh I get more customers guys and girls that go for the front seat first which is fine I don't tell them no but I would rather them be in the back seat it makes me feel a bit more relaxed.


----------



## Flying16150 (Oct 5, 2016)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


Try shaking your head no when they try to get in. Or unlock your doors before they come out and lock the front door only. It's worked for me since day one.
You have to remember it's your car, your rules. 
I hate anyone sitting in the front seat and I'm a guy. Unless there's 4 riders they all sit in the back seat.



Shangsta said:


> Terrible idea since Uber often makes you verify your picture when you logon to drive.
> 
> If a person wants to sit in the front seat technically they are allowed to. If you have a problem with it you probably aren't cutout for rideshare.


Ecause me but nowhere does it say in any of Uber policies that we have to let them ride in the front seat. Its our car our rules, who are to tell anyone they are not cut out for the job. I have never let a rider sit in my front seat unless there's a 4 th passenger. When you let someone ride in the front you loose totally control of what could happen.



UberDood said:


> I've carried concealed every single day I've driven for Uber and I have zero intention of changing that. Uber has absolutely no right to declare MY private property a gun free zone. In my vehicle, I will carry as I please. Secured in an OWB holster, safety off, round chambered. I strongly advise ALL Uber drivers, who are legally able to, to do the same.


DITTO


----------



## FedEx Driver (Jan 12, 2017)

Honey Badger said:


> What does sitting in front seat have to do with being female?


You have seen guys sit in the front seat with male drivers?


----------



## SoobieDriver (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey there Prettyuberdriver! I'm a little confused why sitting in the front seat would be anymore dangerous than someone sitting in the back seat? Idk, at least for me I can see what they're doing in the front whereas in the back it's hard to tell. Just a serious question and wondering if there is something I don't know about pax sitting in the front seat. Thanks for any info on that and safe travels!


----------



## bad089 (Mar 7, 2017)

luvgurl22 said:


> There was a sticker on it
> 
> It can be harmful if injected directly into the body without proper medical observation and also the needle and syringe were gigantic so it could have been used as a weapon.It was open in the corner of the seat.Who carries a huge unopened syringe around? I've also found a scalpel and switchblade before too


Do you drive the tenderloin? That's how you end up with blades/syringes. Don't do that!


----------



## Flying16150 (Oct 5, 2016)

SoobieDriver said:


> Hey there Prettyuberdriver! I'm a little confused why sitting in the front seat would be anymore dangerous than someone sitting in the back seat? Idk, at least for me I can see what they're doing in the front whereas in the back it's hard to tell. Just a serious question and wondering if there is something I don't know about pax sitting in the front seat. Thanks for any info on that and safe travels!


I'm guessing you've never had a drunk grab the steering wheel out of your hands. 27 years of cab driving teaches allot of things. Front seat is off limits unless there are 4 riders.


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

PrettyUberDriver said:


> If Uber CEO cared about its female drivers, it would be mandatory for passengers to sit in the back seats unless the front seat is needed for extra passengers. I've only been an Uber driver for a couple of months. More than half of male passengers are sitting in my front seat. Yes, I've tried putting a jacket on my passenger seat. Yes, I've tried confirming their name via rear window to give them a hint to hop in the back seat. Yes, I've tried moving my seat forward to make it appear less roomy. But they're still sitting in my front seat. Most of the passengers are intoxicated. What woman wants a drunken stranger in the front seat? If you ask me, the Uber CEO doesn't care about his female drivers. Are we allowed to excercise our 2A constitutional right while driving for Uber? After all, Arizona is an open carry state.


I know a lady who just tells them backseat only if it's one or two people. Said she doesn't need people waving their hands in her face or shouting in her ear while she's trying to drive. It's your own car and everyone seems to put their own rules.



Shangsta said:


> Terrible idea since Uber often makes you verify your picture when you logon to drive.
> 
> If a person wants to sit in the front seat technically they are allowed to. If you have a problem with it you probably aren't cutout for rideshare.


Being "allowed" doesn't mean they get to do it. Eating is "perfectly" allowed but depending on the vehicle some drivers will ask you don't eat or smoke in their vehicle and there's is nothing wrong with that. Other than possibly bringing down rating but go with whatever is more important to you


----------

